# raiostar generation/ fm antenna



## hershey88 (Jan 15, 2012)

im looking for an fm antenna for a radiostar generation remote 2 way starter
hope someone can help me out


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

hershey88 said:


> im looking for an fm antenna for a radio star generation remote 2 way starter
> hope someone can help me out


 Contact the manufacturer or E-bay.


----------

